# Montana Elk hunting partner



## buckykm1

do to medical issues my current partner won't be able to go in 2021, unfortunately he has pancreatic cancer.
So I will be looking for a partner for 2021, it's will be a DIY hunt. Rifle,
I will leave on Sunday October 17th and head back home Saturday the 30th.
our success rate has been pretty good at 50%.
realistically it would need to be someone that lives within 50 miles or so of the Kalamazoo area, so we can get to know each other. 
the trip usually cost $2,100.00 each, $1,000 of that is the license, which needs to be applied for in Mid March, the balance covers Gas, food for camp, propane, and gas for the Generator, and Motels while traveling to and from.
we will be staying in My Cargo Trailer that I converted into a toy-hauler, it's very comfortable, heated, full kitchen, shower, porta potti. Freezer to bring our Elk home in, and a Generator to run everything at camp. 
you will need to be in decent shape, and be able to hunt on your own, I will show you the areas that we hunt, But I'm not a guide, so you will be hunting on your own, 
If interested lets talk.

Kevin


----------



## Forest Meister

Sorry to hear about your hunting partner, but welcome back to the forum. You have been conspicuous by your absence. 

Everything you have posted in the past, pics of camp, elk hunting areas, your detailed planning, etc. makes it obvious you know what you are about! If I were within 50 miles of Kazoo you can bet I would be dropping by. Actually, I would have done it years ago. 

Good on you for offering some serious hunter what can arguably be called the opportunity of a lifetime. FM


----------



## buckykm1

Forest Meister said:


> Sorry to hear about your hunting partner, but welcome back to the forum. You have been conspicuous by your absence.
> 
> Everything you have posted in the past, pics of camp, elk hunting areas, your detailed planning, etc. makes it obvious you know what you are about! If I were within 50 miles of Kazoo you can bet I would be dropping by. Actually, I would have done it years ago.
> 
> Good on you for offering some serious hunter what can arguably be called the opportunity of a lifetime. FM


Thanks FM, yeah I haven't been on here much lately, need to check in more often.
as many years as we have talked back and forth I feel like I already know you.


----------



## Stubee

Man, that sounds like a great opportunity for somebody. I’m 100 miles away and hope to be heading to my NW Ontario deer camp next year before your hunt is over but I wish I was “eligible”. 

I’m sorry to hear about your friend. I’ve lost a close friend and also my SIL to pancreatic cancer and it’s sure a tough go.


----------



## buckykm1

I would be somewhat flexible on how far apart we live, as long as you were willing to meet and take time to get to know each other, needless to say, 2 weeks with the wrong person could make for a long trip.
I don't mean to sound rude, but the biggest thing is someone comfortable hunting on there own, we would always be in the same basic area, so it's not like we would be miles apart, in the past I actually had one guy tell me what a great hunter he was, But he wouldn't hunt on his own, and wanted to follow Me to my spots, and seemed to think that I was his personal guide. sorry but that isn't how I hunt. we go into the area together, and then split up and do our own thing, and meet back up at a set time, and walk out together and compare what we saw. we do help each other get our Elk out, which is a major job on it's own.


----------



## ryan-b

Used to guide elk out west. And with the cost of non resident tags I sure wish I still had my Idaho drivers liscense!


----------



## buckykm1

ryan-b said:


> Used to guide elk out west. And with the cost of non resident tags I sure wish I still had my Idaho drivers liscense!



Yeah, 2009 was My first year that I Hunted in Montana, and I got the Deer / Elk combo tag that year, it was about $650.00, how just the elk tag is almost a thousand, and that combo tag is over $1200.00. most western States are sticking it to non res hunters pretty hard. My first trip to Co. in 1986, I paid something like $70 for a Mule Deer tag, and $210.00 for my Elk tag.

Kevin


----------



## brushbuster

ryan-b said:


> Used to guide elk out west. And with the cost of non resident tags I sure wish I still had my Idaho drivers liscense!


Idaho just went up this year, I'll still give them my money
836 for tag and license, + 300 bucks for shared gas expense. still a cheap trip.


----------



## Bruce William

Use zoom to video conference with guys your considering it's almost the same as being in person. Good luck sounds like a great trip of a lifetime.


----------



## buckykm1

Bruce William said:


> Use zoom to video conference with guys your considering it's almost the same as being in person. Good luck sounds like a great trip of a lifetime.


 I've never used Zoom, may check on that, and I do have Facetime too. with My Verizon service.


----------



## iFishy

Wishing I was 20 years younger.

Sorry about your friend / hunting partner - I too have been touched by friends with Pancreatic Cancer...


----------



## Forest Meister

buckykm1 said:


> Yeah, 2009 was My first year that I Hunted in Montana, and I got the Deer / Elk combo tag that year, it was about $650.00, how just the elk tag is almost a thousand, and that combo tag is over $1200.00. most western States are sticking it to non res hunters pretty hard. My first trip to Co. in 1986, I paid something like $70 for a Mule Deer tag, and $210.00 for my Elk tag.
> 
> Kevin


In '84, back when I had more hair on my head than in my nose, I believe I paid $200.00, definitely not over $250.00, for a Montana non-res combo tag. Back then it included bear too. Times sure have changed. FM


----------



## ryan-b

i


buckykm1 said:


> Yeah, 2009 was My first year that I Hunted in Montana, and I got the Deer / Elk combo tag that year, it was about $650.00, how just the elk tag is almost a thousand, and that combo tag is over $1200.00. most western States are sticking it to non res hunters pretty hard. My first trip to Co. in 1986, I paid something like $70 for a Mule Deer tag, and $210.00 for my Elk tag.
> 
> Kevin


Id resident tag still is and was 36 bucks. Last your I worked out there was 07 and a non resident was 365.


----------



## C20chris

Sorry to hear about your current partner. Sounds like a great opportunity. I currently have loose plans for an AK Moose hunt or I would be on this.


----------



## buckykm1

I got to chat with one of My Montana friends yesterday, his group hunts the same general area that I do, he said the first 3 days of the Rifle season was extremely cold and snowy compared to normal, but they got 3 bulls.
I sure am missing not being there this year.

Kevin


----------



## timbrhuntr

Man I hear that ! First time in the last 6 years I haven't travelled to hunt something in Montana


----------



## JMVDB

I'm interested in the hunt. Can you pm me?


----------



## buckykm1

JMVDB said:


> I'm interested in the hunt. Can you pm me?


PM sent


----------



## buckykm1

I'm currently talking to several guys about the hunt, some really just seem to be tire kickers and not really interested, I would like to have it figured out around the first of the year.
So I will still talk to more if anyone is interested.

Kevin


----------



## buckykm1

A little teaser for some of you, My biggest Bull so far rough scored at 328", and My Friends biggest so far.
Kevin


----------

